# free racing homers in san diego



## ssdjoey (Oct 31, 2009)

ok i know this is my first post and to be honest im really new to the pigeon scene but i found this guy on c list thats giving away about 60 racing homers ranging in age from 2years to pretty young, hes moving and cant take the birds so hes either gonna just let them go or????? i took 10 of them(really only wanted 4 but he gave me a free cage so i couldnt resist, he said they have real good blood lines from indiana but i couldnt tell you if he was teling the truth or not, the birds seem very healthy and strong and fed good his email address is [email protected] you can send me a pm for his phone number, he will be moving in like 2 weeks so time is of the essance,if you email him tell him joey the guy with the accord station wagon told you abou them


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

*free birds*

thats nice wish he was in mi


----------

